# Dangers of buying online



## isoman234 (Feb 14, 2011)

I was wondering how great of a risk there is to buying things for my grow room online with my credit card?


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 14, 2011)

theres no risk atall the stuff you buys could be for any type of plant or veg
people use grow lights and grow gear to keep outdoor plant alive in the winter months aslong as you dont say (i need a light thats going to cover 8 cannabis plants in my spare bedroom) you will be fine


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 14, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> theres no risk atall the stuff you buys could be for any type of plant or veg
> people use grow lights and grow gear to keep outdoor plant alive in the winter months aslong as you dont say (i need a light thats going to cover 8 cannabis plants in my spare bedroom) you will be fine


 
:yeahthat: 

With tens of thousands of lights, nutrients, bulbs, ballasts, reflectors...etc being ordered online every day, there is no way to track these people.  It is the same advice I give to people scared about ordering seeds online.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 14, 2011)

I bought everything on-line all sent from England to the Mediterranean with my credit card, That included HPS and Cool-tube, Extractor fan, Tent, Seeds, Ph up and down. Dont forget the credit card company can only see where your buying from not what your buying. 

Mine were all sent in one big box when i ordered them, and they came by land not air. I suggest you check any breakables before you sign for them.


----------

